
Ask HN: Any good examples for dashboard for performance analysis - curiousfunk
I am building a performance dashboard for my team. We have a Software as a service offering. The users access our product&#x2F;service via a web based UI, We want to achieve following from the dashboard.
1) Break-up of TTI (Time to be interactive) at 50th, 80th, 90th and 95th percentile (configurable), e.g. Network time, Server time, Resource loading time at client, Client rendering time etc
2) From the client we make several async calls during the page load that are part of TTI. We want to show all the calls made from client and time taken for each.
3) We have very detailed data available for all server and client activities, including stack traces and how much time was spent in each function.<p>The objective of the dashboard is to quickly identify if TTI is regressed for a page and possible causes of regression (which async call, or which method call at server, or we started loading additional scripts at client side which are causing the issue).
I am looking for some good examples of such dashboards if exists and what you like and don&#x27;t like about them. My objective is to get ideas about the best way to represent this data for quick analysis.
======
user5994461
Get a performance tool like NewRelic, Dynatrace, Appdynamics.

They'll give you all of that.

------
roughcoder
Can not recommend www.datadoghq.com enough, cheep and a load of integrations.

